# 38 39 autocycle advertising



## Glenn Rhein (Dec 8, 2022)

These are original magazine ads From 1938 and 1939 advertising Schwinn autocycles
And a really cool Fork mount clipper speedometer ad from the same period $6 dollars shipped media mail
Schwinn ads are roughly 5 x 12”. Clipper is smaller.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 8, 2022)

$20.00


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Dec 9, 2022)

Close but no deal


----------

